
An Experiment with GitHub Pages, Jekyll and Travis CI (Having Some Fun) - darekdk
http://darek.dk/2016/05/29/an-experiment-with-github-pages-jekyll-and-travis-ci.html
======
darekdk
EDIT: There is an easter egg in this post. Funny by-product of static site
generation. Can you see it?

